# Katy Perry (Cleavage) - Chats to fans as she leaves the Mika concert at the Palladium in Hollywood 23.10.2009 x19



## Tokko (25 Okt. 2009)

​


----------



## Q (26 Okt. 2009)

schöne Bilder von Kate! :thx: dafür!


----------



## jean58 (26 Okt. 2009)

:thumbup: sie will nicht mit ihren reizen geizen


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2010)

1000 Dank


----------

